
Morphin instantly grafts your face into GIFs - everdev
https://techcrunch.com/2019/03/20/morphin-avatars/
======
mmastrac
Looks to me like they did some pose matching for 3D models from existing GIFs
and then overlay your avatar overtop. Sort of like karaoke for animation.

Not really deepfakes because the entire character appears to be replaced.

~~~
peteretep
Exactly. There's no Deepfake here. They've recreated each of the GIFs as a 3D
model, and then do a reasonable job of converting a photo of your face into
that model. Somewhat underwhelming.

Here I am as Obama doing a mic drop:
[https://imgur.com/a/AzBNbBO](https://imgur.com/a/AzBNbBO) \-- it is
apparently recognizable as me

Edit: with freakishly long fingers, which makes a change from the current
president at least?

------
alexcnwy
so cool!

i think this kind of thing getting more realistic is a backdoor way to get
governments to pay attention to verifiable identity.

what’s to stop someone from making a video of the CEO of a public company
announcing bad news while shorting the stock?

